# Could Brawl get the highest ratings ever?



## Jeremy (Feb 7, 2008)

So far the three things that have reviewed it ('have only seen 3 so far) gave it perfect a score


----------



## Micah (Feb 7, 2008)

I believe it can, because behind Twilight Princess it's the most anticipated game in a long time. If you can look past some tiny flaws like all games have, it should become a classic.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Feb 7, 2008)

That's not really significant at all. Sales is what matters.


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 7, 2008)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> That's not really significant at all. Sales is what matters.


 Well it sold half a mil in the first day it came out in Japan


----------



## Propaganda Man (Feb 7, 2008)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It is impressive but it isn't surprising. The American sales is what will tell the story.


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 8, 2008)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 American sales should be a million in the first day.  Galaxy sold 500K, first day US, I believe... compared to 250,00 or something in Japan.

It won't get the highest ratings ever, I don't think, but it will definitely be Wii's best game.


----------



## Kyle (Feb 8, 2008)

No. Much of the gameplay is the same so it'll be a good game, but not like a legend.

Although ratings hardly matter compared to sales.


----------



## Micah (Feb 8, 2008)

Kyle said:
			
		

> No. Much of the gameplay is the same so it'll be a good game, but not like a legend.
> 
> Although ratings hardly matter compared to sales.


 I guess it'll feel new to me, because I never owned Melee.


----------



## SL92 (Feb 8, 2008)

Brawl to me looks now like it will outsell anything on the Wii, and be a perfect game to boot. Just listening to the music is a jaw-dropping experience.



> No. Much of the gameplay is the same so it'll be a good game, but not like a legend.



Don't fix it if it ain't broke.



> I guess it'll feel new to me, because I never owned Melee.



Never too late to get it, I bought my copy two months ago.


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 8, 2008)

Kyle said:
			
		

> No. Much of the gameplay is the same so it'll be a good game, but not like a legend.
> 
> Although ratings hardly matter compared to sales.


 But this thread is about ratings, not sales


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 8, 2008)

It's mainly the game that makes the ratings, so, yeah it'll most likely have the highest rankings until SSB4 comes out.


----------



## ƒish (Feb 8, 2008)

[quote="Shadow_] 





> No. Much of the gameplay is the same so it'll be a good game, but not like a legend.



Don't fix it if it ain't broke. [/quote]
 That's what they said about Halo.....

I guess the problem was it was broken to begin with. Brawl will be good, but I don't think it'll be my favorite.


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 8, 2008)

[quote author="


----------



## Mino (Feb 8, 2008)

No, every major release gets speculation like this.

Also, who decides what constitutes "the highest ratings?"


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 8, 2008)

Mino said:
			
		

> No, every major release gets speculation like this.
> 
> Also, who decides what constitutes "the highest ratings?"


 www.metacritic.com
www.gamerankings.com


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 8, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 And a band of gamers who love the game to death.


----------



## ƒish (Feb 8, 2008)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Micah (Feb 8, 2008)

[quote="Shadow_] Don't fix it if it ain't broke. [/quote]
 That could be said about Mario Party.


----------



## Kyle (Feb 9, 2008)

Thing about ratings is that its a opinion. :/


----------



## Mino (Feb 9, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Why do they get to decide that?

They don't, it's an opinion thing in all reality, ratings mean nothing.


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 9, 2008)

Mino said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 They don't....

They find as many reviews as possible and average them


----------



## SL92 (Feb 9, 2008)

Koehler said:
			
		

> [quote="Shadow_] Don't fix it if it ain't broke.


That could be said about Mario Party. [/quote]
 Mario Party is on its 10th installment, or something. I lost track.

Smash Bros has three games. Most franchises haven't even perfected a formula by their third installment.


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 9, 2008)

Mino said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Did you even pay attention?  Go to those sites again.  They're a reviewing aggregate.  They compile review scores.

If you're gonna say "review scores don't matter because they're opinion!11!", that's irrelevant.  We're discussing "highest ratings ever", which essentially means best review scores all around.


----------



## Kyle (Feb 9, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It being a opinion is relevent.

"This Pokemon game is fantastic, it gets a 9.2 out of 10!"

"I don't like Pokemon, but LOLOLOZ ok sure I'll buy it."

  
:huh:			 

Anyway, your discussing reviews/opinions of the greatest games? OK, its not revolutionary like OoT but it'll do ok. (I think I already said that?)

It remains alot like Melee, but it will probably be the best Wifi game yet which ups it. Plus loads of content. Not best rating ever worthy though.


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 9, 2008)

Kyle said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You've played it?


----------



## Kyle (Feb 9, 2008)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> Kyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes.


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 9, 2008)

Where


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 9, 2008)

Kyle said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ...DID YOU READ MY POST?!

Gamerankings is a REVIEW AGGREGATE.  Do you honestly think any reviewer writing for a big website is going to spout nonsense like that?


----------



## Kyle (Feb 9, 2008)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> Where


 There


----------



## Kyle (Feb 9, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Kyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Lol Bidoof is my fave Pokemon

>.<


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 9, 2008)

Kyle said:
			
		

> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 So you lied?

 :gyroidmad:


----------



## ULT.DARKSAMUS (Feb 18, 2008)

Brawl is going to be simply _amazing_. I'm picking up a Wii for it.


----------



## DSCUBER9000 (Feb 19, 2008)

IGN's Matt Casamassina, Mark Bozon, Peer Schneider, AND Fran Mirabella all unanimously agreed that Smash Bros. Brawl is NOT a better game than Suepr Mario Galaxy or Metroid Prime 3.

I do not think this will get the highest ratings ever.


----------



## SL92 (Feb 19, 2008)

I'm not speculating anything, but I have to say that you can't get 11/10, so Brawl cannot get the best scores ever. In my book it'll be Top 5.


----------



## Micah (Feb 19, 2008)

DSCUBER9000 said:
			
		

> IGN's Matt Casamassina, Mark Bozon, Peer Schneider, AND Fran Mirabella all unanimously agreed that Smash Bros. Brawl is NOT a better game than Suepr Mario Galaxy or Metroid Prime 3.
> 
> I do not think this will get the highest ratings ever.


 Galaxy wasn't all it was cracked up to be.


----------



## TwilightKing (Feb 19, 2008)

DSCUBER9000 said:
			
		

> IGN's Matt Casamassina, Mark Bozon, Peer Schneider, AND Fran Mirabella all unanimously agreed that Smash Bros. Brawl is NOT a better game than Suepr Mario Galaxy or Metroid Prime 3.
> 
> I do not think this will get the highest ratings ever.


 You can't spell Ignorant withough IGN. 

Don't judge a game based on one websites review. Take a look around before you judge it.


----------



## SL92 (Feb 19, 2008)

Koehler said:
			
		

> DSCUBER9000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I think you're totally insane to an infinite degree for saying that, and yeaaaaah...
From a critical standpoint, your view upsets me, to say the least.

I hate it how people suddenly start bashing masterpieces for no reason. And for the record, I think Brawl will be better than both Galaxy and Corruption, although they are extraordinary games.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 19, 2008)

TwilightKing said:
			
		

> DSCUBER9000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Every site is entitled to it's opinion. 

But I do agree, only use reviews to start your opinion. If you're really worried (which in the case of brawl, you shouldn't be) rent the game.


----------



## TwilightKing (Feb 19, 2008)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> TwilightKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ahaha, oh I know, I just wanted to use that quote     

But on the other hand, you can't simply look at a review from one site. You have to look around for multiple opinions before coming up with your own.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Feb 19, 2008)

Brawl is not only a fantastic game but a huge milestone for Nintendo.


----------



## JJH (Feb 19, 2008)

Koehler said:
			
		

> DSCUBER9000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I agree. It's an amazing game, but of the three games I got for Christmas, it's probably my least favorite. But still among my favorite Wii games.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Feb 19, 2008)

JJH0369 said:
			
		

> Koehler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's fair considering the quality of games out for the Wii.


----------



## DSCUBER9000 (Feb 19, 2008)

TwilightKing said:
			
		

> DSCUBER9000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well, unless four people at IGN all got together and decided to be jerks and start harping on the game, there's bound to be others that are willing to say that Brawl is not as good as Galaxy or Corruption.

And from what I've heard from across the Internet is that Subspace Emissary is a let-down, so if something huge like SE is not that great, it's hard to say that Brawl is the best game ever, which probably means it won't receive the best scores ever.


----------



## Micah (Feb 19, 2008)

DSCUBER9000 said:
			
		

> TwilightKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Still you won't see an adventure where all the huge Nintendo characters join together very often. I'm excited for it.


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 19, 2008)

They never said it was a bad game, Koehler.  They said it was amazing... and even though I'll tentatively disagree with their assessment that Metroid is better, topping Galaxy will be extremely difficult.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Feb 19, 2008)

Nah it'll wind up to be second rate and suck beyond belief. Then of course the controls will be ******** and be a huge turn off for gamers, hence not allowing any generation of sales. Following that event, Nintendo will realize that their methods are futile, surrender their empire to Microsoft, and Bill Gates will begin his conquest of the world.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Feb 19, 2008)

Bastoise99 said:
			
		

> Nah it'll wind up to be second rate and suck beyond belief. Then of course the controls will be ******** and be a huge turn off for gamers, hence not allowing any generation of sales. Following that event, Nintendo will realize that their methods are futile, surrender their empire to Microsoft, and Bill Gates will begin his conquest of the world.


 Not if Google or Apple have anything to say about it! :r


----------



## Bastoise99 (Feb 19, 2008)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> Bastoise99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Very true, but once Nintendo falls, Microsoft will continue to swallow up companies, violate the Sherman Anti-Trust laws, become a monopoly, and then absorb Apple and Google by over running them with their thousands of employees armed with pencils and calculators.

The world will be no match.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Feb 19, 2008)

Bastoise99 said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Google has pens! :evillaugh:


----------



## Bastoise99 (Feb 19, 2008)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> Bastoise99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *CEN-2.0-SORD*...I mean shoot.

Ah, but Bam, you overlook the fact that Microsoft will begin to take their XBox's that they have stored in warehouses and begin to throw them at Googlians. This will overcome any object with ink and land the googlian army unconscious.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Feb 19, 2008)

Bastoise99 said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 They'll break the second they touch anything harder that a feather.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Feb 19, 2008)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> Bastoise99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Bill Gates will then proceed to drown them in money to the point where they cannot breath.


----------



## Kyle (Feb 19, 2008)

Damnit Propaganda Man, quit throwing topics off topic!
Or I'll smack you cryin' home to mama (Resetti??!!??))

Galaxy was a let down IMO. Sunshine and 64 were more challenging. It seems developers are dumbing down games, or Im not the stupid lil' kid I was and got better.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Feb 19, 2008)

Kyle said:
			
		

> Damnit Propaganda Man, quit throwing topics off topic!
> Or I'll smack you cryin' home to mama (Resetti??!!??))
> 
> Galaxy was a let down IMO. Sunshine and 64 were more challenging. It seems developers are dumbing down games, or Im not the stupid lil' kid I was and got better.


 *CEN-9.10-SORD*.

Stop taking it so seriously. It's a freaking internet forum talking about video games...if two intelligent people want to have a fun conversation in the midst of a topic and you don't wish to participate, keep going with the topic and stay out of it.

Mind your own business.


----------



## Kyle (Feb 19, 2008)

Bastoise99 said:
			
		

> Kyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


     
O rry?


----------



## Propaganda Man (Feb 20, 2008)

Kyle said:
			
		

> Damnit Propaganda Man, quit throwing topics off topic!
> Or I'll smack you cryin' home to mama (Resetti??!!??))
> 
> Galaxy was a let down IMO. Sunshine and 64 were more challenging. It seems developers are dumbing down games, or Im not the stupid lil' kid I was and got better.


 Less difficulty isn't dumbing down games.


----------

